# Shrimp?



## DAZZA (Mar 7, 2003)

I see alot of people give there p's shrimp. I'm in the UK and to me shrimp = North Atlantic prawns, saltwater, cooked, shelled and frozen. Are the shrimp you feed in their shell, freshwater. I wanna coulor up my caribe.
Ta.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

any uncooked shrimp is fine


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

uncooked in shell is good. Freshwater, saltwater, airborne varieties that eat small birds, it's all good as long as it's uncooked and in the shell


----------



## juiced (Jul 26, 2004)

why uncooked?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

juiced said:


> why uncooked?


 more nutrients and cheaper


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

My fish won't even eat cooked shrimp


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

yea i have a theory... the worse the food smells the more P's like it...

smelt smells HORRIBLE and my P's love it... beefheart smells horrible and P's love it, shrimp is pretty bad and my P's like it but they dont frenzy over it like the smelt..


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Smelts have got to be my guys Fav. food!!

PLUS they are CHEAP!!









The only cooked food I give them are clams. I can't find frozen raw clam... anyone know where I can get it raw??


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Civic Disobedience said:


> Smelts have got to be my guys Fav. food!!
> 
> PLUS they are CHEAP!!
> 
> ...


 bottom of the ocean









not sure... ask your seafood guy at the grocery store


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2004)

Civic Disobedience said:


> The only cooked food I give them are clams. I can't find frozen raw clam... anyone know where I can get it raw??


 Because uncooked clam meat goes rancid so quickly, it is rarely sold as raw meat. Clams are usualy sold alive. You can buy them by the dozen at most fish counters and then shuck them (pry them open) and scrape out the meat.

As for shrimp, I always buy the big ones at the supermarket. I serve it raw, but unshelled as my piranha is too small to bite through the shell.

Shrimp contains carotenoids that will improve your piranhas' color.


----------

